# Auto Siphon Bucket Clamp



## cpfan (Feb 28, 2010)

For all lovers of Fermtech's Auto-Siphon....

The March eMail from Lets Do Wine in Depew NY, mentions that a bucket clamp is now available for the Auto-Siphon for $4. I did not see it on the Fermtech site, and there is no picture on the Let's Do Wine site. There are three sizes of Auto-Siphons. I would guess that the clamp will fit the Mini and Regular as I believe that they have the same size body, but not the large as it has a larger diameter body.

I may visit Lets Do Wine sometime in March, and I will check a couple of other sources. However, I use the Large A/S to transfer wine from bucket to carboy, so I may save the $4 for something else.

Steve


----------



## Wade E (Feb 28, 2010)

Good info Steve, thanks. I have spigots on all my buckets so I wont need it but Im sure many will like that. I really dont even use my auto siphon anymore due to having the vacuum pump but will always keep it just incase my pump ever quits on me.


----------



## CoachPieps (Mar 17, 2010)

I purchased clamp from http://www.homebrewit.com/aisle/1060 wqorks great....


----------



## cpfan (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks Coach

and it comes in two sizes, GREAT!!! I might pick up a large one then.

Steve


----------



## Daisy317 (Apr 11, 2010)

I just bought one during my splurge a few days ago. I haven't had the chance to use mine yet but will in a few days...

p.s. I only paid 3.50 for mine! Guess I saved some money! lmao


----------



## cpfan (Apr 30, 2010)

The manufacturer (Fermtech) has updated their page on the Auto-Siphon to show how this Clamp can be used.

http://www.fermtech.ca/siphon starter/siphon.html

Steve


----------

